# What is the biggest yeilding marijuana strain?



## accid (Jul 14, 2009)

I am relatively new to growing. I am currently on my first grow, in flower from bag seed - nothing spectacular. 

I was interested in purchasing some feminized seeds real soon. There are tons of different indicas to choose from (Yes i will be growing an indica). I do have the height  (5 ft) to grow in my flowering chamber so i am not restricted if the plant gets  abit tall. I only have 9 sq ft. 

My question is what is a KNOWN HUGE yielding marijuana strain? I was looking at the big bud around the web but i cannot find it on attitude seedbank. Can you guys list 3-4 HIGH yielding strains. I understand a yield is subject to the conditions of its enviroment, aside from that...i want something that has genetics. 

Thanks


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jul 14, 2009)

sorry, dont mean to be a pain since this wont answer your question
but if your on your first grow, i doubt your grow space is 100% perfect. The amount of bud it says the plant can yield is only obtainable if the plants are grown under perfect conditions.. yknow what i mean?


----------



## accid (Jul 14, 2009)

Yes, I know that. I stated that in my original post. "It is subject to its enviroment".

Nonethless... which strain puts out high yields when grown in optimal conditions - more so than other strains?


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Jul 14, 2009)

your biggest strain will be the one you veg the longest


----------



## Relentless999 (Jul 14, 2009)

right, but with all things being equal, which strains have heavy yielding GENETICS? 
Im sure something like big bud..


----------



## Shockeclipse (Jul 15, 2009)

Heavy Duty Fruity from TH seeds kind Of scares me it seems from the description it gets pretty big yields.

Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod	        Genetics : Big Bud x Afghan/Skunk
Flowering Time : Medium	Outdoor Harvest : October
Height : Tall	                THC Level : High
Characteristics : Monstrous	*
One Word `Monstrous` will describe this plant. A huge producer with giant cola`s will make any `bud waver` happy. Absolutely the best indoor producer we have seen yet. Ideal for planting method 20-30 p.s.m. But beware we don`t call it heavy duty fruity for nothing, this plant smells Strong! So air cleaners or ozone generators are suggested.


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Jul 22, 2009)

accid said:
			
		

> I am relatively new to growing. I am currently on my first grow, in flower from bag seed - nothing spectacular.
> 
> I was interested in purchasing some feminized seeds real soon. There are tons of different indicas to choose from (Yes i will be growing an indica). I do have the height (5 ft) to grow in my flowering chamber so i am not restricted if the plant gets abit tall. I only have 9 sq ft.
> 
> ...


 
The biggest plant I have ever seen was a Grand Daddy Purple, it was 12ft tall and equal in width.


----------

